# Earth worms to supplemet my general store?



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Do any of you raise and sell earthworms? I am thinking of doing worm beds and then sellng the worms to fishermen through my farm's general store.

I can remember as a child helping my maternal grandma sprinkle water on his beds and "feed" the worms (I remember him feeding cotton seed meal and how good that smelled!)...

He then sold them in cup for 50 cents to other fishermen.

I sell all sorts of things now in my littlefarm general store such as home style pork sausage, goat cheese, my farm fresh eggs from happy chickens, baby quilts, all sorts of homemade jellies, and more...

what do you think my customers would think about me selling worms?

I am ONLY afraid of one thing in this world and that is snakes. Would the worms resemble snakes too much for me to deal with this????

Any ideas and thoughts will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Oh---and I am licensed for all the things I sell.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Suzy,

I love people with great ideas...and I want to be supportive of anyone trying to make a go of it.

I'd personally think twice about selling live bait if you are trying to sell food for human consumption at the same location. I'm afraid that you'll turn off many customers, even if you have a simple sign saying "Live Bait".

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lots of convenience stores, grocery stores, and wal mart sell live bait. Just pack it in styrofoam containers and keep it in a cooler and it sells.


----------

